# Scratch-free way to change change bracelets or straps?



## Verdict (Nov 3, 2011)

Is there a way to change straps without scratching up the lugs? Some straps are really tight and you really have to dig in there to find that tiny notch. Other than the standard strap changing tools, are there any tools or methods that won't result in a scratch? (other than years and years of experience)


----------



## Bonzodog (Oct 31, 2019)

I use a piece of painters tape on the lugs.


----------



## maliboo74 (Mar 25, 2014)

You can use masking or painters tape on the case surface where you'll be using the tools.


----------



## Incident (Jan 27, 2014)

Verdict said:


> Is there a way to change straps without scratching up the lugs? Some straps are really tight and you really have to dig in there to find that tiny notch. Other than the standard strap changing tools, are there any tools or methods that won't result in a scratch? (other than years and years of experience)


That standard strap changing tool you mentioned was developed for a reason...why not use that? 

As others have already said though, tape is helpful to reduce the chances of marking up the lugs.


----------



## Verdict (Nov 3, 2011)

Incident said:


> That standard strap changing tool you mentioned was developed for a reason...why not use that?
> 
> As others have already said though, tape is helpful to reduce the chances of marking up the lugs.


I already have of course, and I still scratch it. 



Bonzodog said:


> I use a piece of painters tape on the lugs.


Genius...why didn't think of that. 

I wonder if electrical tape would provide more protecting, seeing as how it's thicker?


----------



## chas58 (Aug 29, 2018)

One of the tricks is to pull the case away from the strap (holding the strap still), not the strap away from the case.


----------



## Xerxes300 (Jul 3, 2017)

tape the lugs and use the professional removal tool









Bergeon 7825 Spring Bar Tweezers


Bergeon 7825 Spring Bar Tweezers for Watch Bands with narrow openings to release the spring bar from the watch band




www.esslinger.com


----------



## Verdict (Nov 3, 2011)

Xerxes300 said:


> tape the lugs and use the professional removal tool
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is exactly what I was looking for! Surely this will reduce the amount of scratches.


----------



## dondiletante (Nov 13, 2020)

Verdict said:


> Genius...why didn't think of that.
> 
> I wonder if electrical tape would provide more protecting, seeing as how it's thicker?


I think it will suffice, plus it doesn't leave any residue on the case.


----------



## Ginseng108 (May 10, 2017)

Use a good quality springbar/bracelet tool
Use kapton tape to protect surfaces
Make sure your workspace is well lit
Do the work on a padded or non-slip surface, or use a case/bracelet holding jig
If you do this often enough, even with the proper tools and good practice, you will eventually end up scratching a case, lug, bracelet link, or clasp. Learn to accept this as it comes with the territory.


----------



## dondiletante (Nov 13, 2020)

Xerxes300 said:


> tape the lugs and use the professional removal tool
> 
> 
> 
> ...


+1 expensive yet extremely useful tool, especially for bracelets with solid end-links (it was originally designed for Rolex I believe).


----------



## watchbobby (Dec 18, 2020)

Captain Obvious here- be sure you do all the work from the back of the case, not the front, and follow the advice given above. You should be good to go.


----------



## Harsh (Aug 20, 2011)

Pray


----------



## leadbelly2550 (Jan 31, 2020)

Not saying much different than anyone else, except that it’s easier for me to be precise with these magnifiers - LED light, better magnification than normal reading glasses. Tape on the smooth lug surfaces. I don’t generally use tape any more, but i have been fooling around with watches for a while.


----------



## Casimodo (Jun 27, 2021)

Depends on the watch. 

With most watches, the Bergeon tool linked above will be really helpful. 

Some Casio models have a springbar that only has a double ridge on one side, so for those you'll need a regular spring bar tool. If that watch happens to have a leather strap that goes all the way to the lugs, you'll also need to know which side to remove. Otherwise you could be busy for a while. 









If it's a Rolex, I'd suggest using a very large stick of dynamite. You may not be able to re-use that springbar though.


----------



## watchbobby (Dec 18, 2020)

I'll add to what Leadbelly2550 said. I have a task light with a magnifying glass which I almost always use when changing straps. Getting a close up look really helps. I also have a Bergeon tool with both a fine tip (1.2mm) and a regular tip (3mm) and use the fine tip exclusively. Much easier to get into the tight spaces.


----------



## Nokie (Jul 4, 2011)

Ginseng108 said:


> Use a good quality springbar/bracelet tool
> Use kapton tape to protect surfaces
> Make sure your workspace is well lit
> Do the work on a padded or non-slip surface, or use a case/bracelet holding jig
> If you do this often enough, even with the proper tools and good practice, you will eventually end up scratching a case, lug, bracelet link, or clasp. Learn to accept this as it comes with the territory.


Correct answer.


----------



## SixtyLion (May 30, 2010)

I usually follow 7 “Ps” rule: Prior Planning and Preparations Prevent Piss Poor Performance. I start by putting a watch on a microfiber cloth/towel to avoid scratching the watch face. Two of my strap/bracelet tools have some heat shrinking tape around them to prevent scratching. Spring bar tweezers work really well on bracelets. Lastly, as other members suggested protective tape, I have some leftover 3M masking tape from my cousins art project, it is 0.125 inch wide rubbery tape that adheres really well to weirdly shaped surfaces such as lugs. To sum it all up: minor prep, good tools, and masking tape. Best of luck to you!!!


----------



## dondiletante (Nov 13, 2020)

SixtyLion said:


> Two of my strap/bracelet tools have some heat shrinking tape around them to prevent scratching.


Would love to hear more about that!


----------



## Onabracelet (11 mo ago)

I put cling film over the angle grinder


----------



## SixtyLion (May 30, 2010)

Sure, just in case I slip, cough, or sneeze etc. Plus gripping the tool is easier for me. Maybe it is too much but can’t be to safe.








I rarely us the other end, and if I do usually wrap it with duct tape as a precaution.


----------



## cncortes (May 25, 2012)

You could also switch over to quick release spring bars and straps.


----------



## StufflerMike (Mar 23, 2010)

There are good tutorials on yt.


----------



## bth1234 (Jan 13, 2019)

For straps, use ones with QR pins. Bracelets are always tricky especially ones with solid end links.


----------



## Tackman (Aug 27, 2021)

As others have said, tape and the correct tools go a long way. That said, I have used said tape and tools and I always screw up and accept that there will be minor scratches due to my skills. Maybe my hands are too big, or I grip spring bars the wrong way? The good news is I never had an interest in being a surgeon so you are all safe...for now.


----------



## mnmario (May 9, 2010)

High quality changing tool and TAKE YOUR TIME. When i first got into watches my impatience caused more than a few unnecessary scratches.


----------



## Nordicbeast (Aug 7, 2007)

Ginseng108 said:


> Use a good quality springbar/bracelet tool
> Use *kapton tape* to protect surfaces
> Make sure your workspace is well lit
> Do the work on a padded or non-slip surface, or use a case/bracelet holding jig
> If you do this often enough, even with the proper tools and good practice, you will eventually end up scratching a case, lug, bracelet link, or clasp. Learn to accept this as it comes with the territory.


Heat (kapton) tape works MUCH better than painter's tape.


----------



## debussychopin (Feb 16, 2018)

Im not too concerned over the lugs getting scratched ,but my concern is over keeping the watch band pristine. On a nice, pricey alligator strap or something like that , I hate to jab and smash the ends of the strap using a metal tool , especially when it is a tight fit.


----------



## trustmeiamanengineer (Apr 25, 2018)

You may always polish your watch lugs, after strap change, to remove scratces.

Joke aside, kapton tape does wonders!


----------



## I expedite (Sep 8, 2021)

SixtyLion said:


> View attachment 16558614












I like this idea, but I would have run the shrink wrap further down the tool. Tape on the lugs and the shrink wrap all the way down the tool is a really good idea.

I have the Burgeron tool referenced above. It's good but there are still slips.

As for tape, someone once referenced film tape such as "Selizo High Temp Tape" I've not tried it yet but I have it in my cart.


----------



## Broke Dad (Nov 4, 2020)

Great tips in this thread. 



Verdict said:


> I wonder if electrical tape would provide more protecting, seeing as how it's thicker?


I would recommend against electrical tape. It may be thicker, but it seems to leave a residue, more so than painters tape or kapton in my experience.


----------



## amorg (Jun 29, 2020)

Saw a great video of a guy removing a band using dental floss. He made a little noose around the end of the spring bar and pulled the spring bar out with a sideways tug. Worked well in the clip.


----------



## amorg (Jun 29, 2020)

This is the video where a guy uses dental floss to remove watch strap. Worth looking at.


----------



## Ticktocker (Oct 27, 2009)

Yauza! A lot of hocus-pocus just to remove a spring bar! Even videos showing you how to do it.  You'll scratch the back of the lugs sooner or later. So what? 
I don't find that I have the time or patience to be taping lugs and wearing special glasses or paying $150 for a whacky tool when I can do it with a tiny screwdriver or equivalent tool. Try not to scratch the back of the lugs and move on.


----------



## dondiletante (Nov 13, 2020)

amorg said:


> Saw a great video of a guy removing a band using dental floss. He made a little noose around the end of the spring bar and pulled the spring bar out with a sideways tug. Worked well in the clip.


Works wonders on shoulderless spring bars+no drilled lug-holes! (ie Seiko SKX)


----------



## sdiver68 (Aug 6, 2010)

The single best thing I ever did was buy those magnifier glasses. Working in macro is so much easier to be precise and avoid the slips that create scratches.


----------



## SixtyLion (May 30, 2010)

I expedite said:


> View attachment 16559487
> 
> 
> I like this idea, but I would have run the shrink wrap further down the tool. Tape on the lugs and the shrink wrap all the way down the tool is a really good idea.
> ...


Agreed!!! I found somewhat fitting piece of heat-shrink tubing put it around the tool, I should put longer piece, but I am not changing straps that often and I am lazy 
I saw several watch repair videos and watchmakers used high temp tape for polishing/brushing and various other things.


----------



## mui.richard (Aug 13, 2014)

Xerxes300 said:


> tape the lugs and use the professional removal tool
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Verdict said:


> This is exactly what I was looking for! Surely this will reduce the amount of scratches.


The Bergeon tweezers are the perfect tool for removing bracelets, not so much for straps. I've found it's always easier to use a regular springbar tool to remove straps. Just take your time and be mindful of what you're doing and you should be just fine. Tapping the bottom of the lugs only helps if the springbar's tension is not particularly strong, so make sure you don't let the springbar tool slip on the bar itself.


----------

